# Kansa Buck!!!!!!!!!!!!



## r12 (Nov 10, 2009)

big deer


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

thats kansas for ya 


that is one nice deer


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

you kill that?:jaw:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

wow!


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

thats an awesome buck!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

awesome!!


----------



## DXT122 (Mar 5, 2009)

great buck loving that drop tine


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

killed with bow??


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

awesome deer.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

awesome deer


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

What a nice buck! I especially like that droptine that he has, man I'm jealous!
Congrats to ya!


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

:jaw: I want me one of those!


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

holy crap dude. what did you kill it with.:uzi:


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

congrats


----------



## Kansas Treerat (Dec 30, 2005)

That is NOT a Kansas tag on his horns!


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

thts a hoss


----------

